# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  An All-Star Mandolin Tribute To Lady Gaga

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
An All-Star Mandolin Tribute To Lady Gaga

Sony Music Entertainment has announced the release of An All-Star Mandolin Tribute To Lady Gaga, a collection of  instrumental and vocal recordings from the finest mandolin players in the world, many appearing on record together for the first time to pay tribute to the influence of pop icon Lady Gaga on acoustic string music. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------


## John Adrihan

I am almost ashamed to admit this but, I am on this recording. Three tunes actually. I don't know if I want to admit that is was fun. But Hey it pays the bills. Oops that may start a "he sold out" thread.  :Smile:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

As long as you sell out for the right reasons it really is OK. Your work on this CD is exceptional.

----------


## Joe Parker

It's on I Tunes today only for $4.99 and the first 100 buyers will get a gift certificate for some frozen steaks! The album is great!

----------


## Ed Goist

> I am almost ashamed to admit this but, I am on this recording. Three tunes actually. I don't know if I want to admit that is was fun. But Hey it pays the bills. Oops that may start a "he sold out" thread.


John, that's awesome! What tracks are you playing on? 
I'm listening right now. This is awesome stuff!
The version of _Love Game_ here is a classic. I love how funky Peter Ostroushko's playing is on this track!
*Great stuff!*

----------


## Jeff Budz

I've heard rumors of this project, so happy it's finally out!!!  I wonder what type of pick Thile uses for "Bad Romance?"

----------


## Cheryl Watson

This is definitely a must have.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I caught up with Avi Avital a few weeks ago who shared that he provided some backing tracks for _Heavy Metal Lover_.  Wow.  I am totally blown away!

----------


## journeybear

Finally - THE album that will really put the mandolin on the map and bring it widespread recognition of its possibilities among the general public. Including Justin Bieber was a brilliant marketing ploy, and it's also encouraging to see how his picking is coming along. My favorite - Frank Wakefield on "Speechless." Just keeping him speechless for a few minutes is quite an accomplishment!  :Wink:

----------


## Paul Statman

Sony beat me to the punch. I am in the middle of producing an accordion and banjo tribute to Gaga.
I hope this doesn't effect my album sales..

----------


## journeybear

Different markets, so no competition - each might actually boost sales of the other a bit. Most buyers will be Gaga fans, and these little monsters can't get enough of anything associated with her. Should do fine.

----------


## almeriastrings

Awesome.

Just what us REAL bluegrass pickers have been waiting for.... could it possibly get any better than this? I doubt it. Then again... I have been wrong before.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

This isn't a rhetorical question but a serious one ... What's the right reason to sell out?  :Confused:

----------


## Paul Statman

> Different markets, so no competition - each might actually boost sales of the other a bit. Most buyers will be Gaga fans, and these little monsters can't get enough of anything associated with her. Should do fine.


Thanks. Now I'm not worried.

----------


## surfnut

Hey I just got a copy on Amazon are they supposed to be out yet?

----------


## Dave Cowles

I'm holding my breath until the tablature comes out on all these great covers. Oh, wait, I don't read tabs.

----------


## chip

This is going to be a blockbuster! The follow up is Snoop Dogs Golden oldies. Sony is really on top of it.

----------


## AaronVW

Epic

----------


## Bill Scott

Awesome! I'm busy now learning the Poker Face break. Does anyone know if that's Steffy on this cut? It sounds like him.

----------


## richardbradford

Scott,

Shame on you for toying with my emotions, for putting my dream on display for all to snicker over. I was disappointed when Cher didn't release an all mandolin album, heartbroken when Madonna refused and now...just when it looks like dreams can come true...more heartache in the form of this cruel April Fool's joke. Has anyone approached Miley Cyrus?

----------


## Jeff Oxley

Uhhhh...this is April Fool's day...

----------


## mandomurph

Wait!  This is a Joke?

----------


## almeriastrings

Surely not?

You disappoint me. I had just taken my complete Bear Family Monroe boxed set out back and burned it on hearing this news, as I knew it was now obsolete!!!!  :Disbelief:  :Disbelief:  :Disbelief:

----------


## Mandoviol

I heard that Doyle Lawson was slated to do a cover of "Judas," but ended up having to cancel it because he had previous engagements.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I thought I had fat-dingered the URL when I saw Lady Gaga on the front page...  It's all good, just unexpected.  And this is coming from a Gaga fan... I'm looking forward to hearing this one for sure.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> I'm looking forward to hearing this one for sure.


Oh oh and the one I'm _really_ looking forward to is "You and I - Dan Beimborn with special guest Justin Bieber".   

Dan you must tell us how it was like hanging and jamming with Bieber....

----------


## journeybear

> I thought I had fat-dingered the URL ...


I think you did!  :Grin:  I like it! That is a typo that is better than the original. Works on both straight and ironic levels. Excellent!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dan Margolis

Did the pickers have to wear Gaga-style apparel when they performed, or is that just a rumor I started?

----------


## Tony Sz

I'm hoping Gibson comes out with a Ga Ga F5 artist model soon.....maybe with a case made out of meat.......

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here's an old discussion on today's topic.

----------


## journeybear

But no comments yet, AWWW!!! So curious to see what little monsters have to say about mandolins- if they know what one is. Lady Gaga and mandolins do share Italian ancestry. BTW & FWIW, natch.  :Wink:

----------


## epicentre

:Disbelief: And I didn't post a comment cause I didn't want to be rude.........Never stopped me before......... :Coffee:

----------


## Marcus CA

This album is long overdue, considering that LG did such an amazing version of "Blue Moon of Kentucky" on her debut album.

----------


## Grommet

Can anyone tell me where to find the tab to Steffy's solo on "I Like it Rough"?

Scott

----------


## John Ritchhart

I'm really thrilled to see this come out and can't wait to hear it, especially the Stiernberg track. Lady Gaga has always been an inspiration to my playing and watching her perform has actually helped my mandolin playing technique.  Especially the hammer-ons and pull-offs.

----------


## John McCoy

And of course you held back a little surprise for us all by omitting one song from the playlist.  Her 46-minute vocal rendition of Raw Hide is positively Beethovenesque!  A must-listen.  (And how did they get Bernstein to conduct that?  The only answer I can come up with is that it somehow involves the "consultant" listed in the fine print:   "Dr. Emmett Brown of Hill Valley, CA")

This album is well worth the $1,724.95 asking price.  There'll be a few on eBay next week for at least 3 large.


==  J :Laughing: HN  ==

----------


## mandobassman

Now there's a picture I never expected to see on the MC home page, and hope to never see again!!!

----------


## Wilson

I ordered 20 copies to give to my many friends.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Bless you Wilson...

I'm just upset that my comment on gagachatter.com apparently didn't make it past the moderators. Where the heck is the professional courtesy here?

----------


## rico mando

After reading this i had a hard time keeping my  P P P P P P poker face

----------


## Patrick Gunning

The gauntlet has been thrown down.  Actual Gaga mando tribute, commence.

----------


## Jared Heddinger

On that note, has the entire Cafe ever come together for something like that? Perhaps members could record themselves playing a part and they were all mixed together? If it hasn’t been done, that could be a cool idea.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

A few years ago we ran a program where we asked members to submit their own interpretations of Clay Aiken's songs. It sold reasonably well. Nobody got rich but Jim Garber did manage to get himself a new car.

----------


## Rosemary Philips

I could've been on the album. Didn't want to. I don't think it's that great. Don't know what all the fuss is about.

----------


## mrmando

Bobby Osborne wasn't on this record, but I hear he's signed Jimmy Jam to produce his next one, and they're bringing in Gaga as a guest vocalist on Bobby's new song "Tuned This Way." I just hope no one tells Bobby about the new lyrics Gaga wrote for "Rocky Top."

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Industry rumor was the original CD was to include an Evan Marshall classical cut, "Error on a G-string."

----------


## Jimdalf

If only.

----------


## northfolk

OK, this has to be a joke?  Right?  When do we get to find out?

----------


## tloyd

I have not been able to find this recording on an I Tune search using the recording title.  Can you please tell me what search you used to find it.  Thanks.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm afraid it's available for other people only. Sorry.

Golly, it's April 2nd already.

----------


## journeybear

> I heard that Doyle Lawson was slated to do a cover of "Judas," but ended up having to cancel it because he had previous engagements.


Actually, this song appears on the Japanese import version. Also on this are:

Maestro Alex Gregory: "Alejandro"
Sierra Hull: "Marry the Night"
Sarah Jarosz: "The Edge of Glory"

plus the cuts previously mentioned, though they appear as hidden tracks due to copyright issues:

Bobby Osborne:  "Tuned This Way" with Lady Gaga on vocals
Evan Marshall: "Error on a G-String"

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> OK, this has to be a joke?  Right?  When do we get to find out?


Yes, it's an April Fool's spoof, as was last year's Collings Fretless Bass Mandolin which some never figured out. But watch. Someone will be along a few posts later asking the same question. It's the best part of it all.

If you'll notice, the phony Elderly page is actually hosted on mandolincafe.net and the buy link leads you nowhere. The amazon.com link is actually just a screen shot image doctored and posted on the Cafe as well.

----------


## mandolino maximus

I would have been fooled if you had just made it about Taylor Swift.

----------


## JEStanek

C'mon, Taylor only plays a six stringed mandolin tuned like a guitar!  :Wink: 

I heard Lady Gag used the money raised to modify a headstock for her follow-up album.


I'm pretty sure this may earn me a cold corner of the Bluegrass afterlife.  :Smile: 

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

My new avatar! Thank you so much!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Great idea. Here are easy instructions for adding the Lady Gaga album art as your personal avatar:

Users: go to to your avatar upload page
Click "Use Custom Avatar"
Replace the address in Option 1 with this web address (copy and paste it in): 

http://www.mandolincafe.net/images/ladygaga-avatar.jpg

Click "Save Changes"

----------


## journeybear

I'm not sure it's a "great" idea - I'm just having some fun.  :Smile:   If everyone does that - and I KNOW there are lots of little monsters lurking here - we might not be able to tell who's who any more!  :Disbelief:

----------


## ilovemyF9

Man,  what a great April Fools Joke- nice one!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike Romkey

OMG, you so got me with this prank! When I noticed it wasn't still up, my first thought was that people had been so annoyed that you took out out of the lead slot. Kudos to your wit. I fell for it hook, line and sinker (though I was too appalled to actually read the story).

----------


## RBMB

If you read the post on April 2nd is it true?

----------


## journeybear

Same as it ever was ... same as it ever was ... same as it ever was ... same as it ever was ...  :Whistling:

----------


## John Rosett

I understand that Lady Gaga and Sam Bush will be dancing together on the video.

----------


## Andy Fielding

I'm just seeing this nowso you're saying I've missed the opportunity to make a goofball of myself by trying to order it? Dang!

----------


## JeffD

I find its never too late to make a goofball of myself.

The most embarassing is to realize its a prank while you are telling others with enthusiasm:

"I saw this thing and it said that... ummm....  oh, never mind."

The strange and horrible stuff I want to believe.

----------


## journeybear

Me too ...

----------


## JeffD

My favorite part of the Gaga caper:

On the Elderly site where it lists the tunes:

You and I - Dan Beimborn with special guest Justin Bieber

Splorted my coffee on that one.

----------

